# Sanibel Island FL



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We just booked a family trip to Sanibel Island, Florida, for 2 weeks in Decemeber.

From what little research that I've done the fishing opportunities look like they could be pretty good.

Has any body been there and done any fishing?

thanks,
Kim


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Sanibel is a great place. I haven't been there in 10 years or so (I grew up in Miami), but it should still be nice. You should be able to get into just about any type of fishing there, from backwater (reds, linesides, tarpon, etc.) to offshore. Also used to have beautiful beaches for the kids to hunt shells on. You might want to go with a guide if you're species specific. But the nice thing about most places in Fla. is that you can just grab a couple dozen shrimp, a pole, walk out to a pier/dock/beach about anytime & catch something to put a smile on a kids face (parents, too!). Good luck & hope you have a good time!
Danny


----------



## riverfish (Apr 13, 2004)

I was in Sanibel this past April, I had a great time. The fishing was great, caught a bunch of redfish and sea trout.if your looking for a guide this guy can find the fish. Capt. Ron Kowalyk (877-267-9312) [email protected] I hope you and your family have a great time.


----------



## Smallie Chaser (May 17, 2004)

My family and I were on Ft. Myers Beach(a stones throw from Sanibel) earlier this month and I caught about a 22"-24" hammerhead shark off the pier on Ft. Myers Beach...I was very surprised when I seen a shark of all things on the other end of my line  but other guys that were fishing from the pier that day said they were common...caught him on a piece of shrimp....the only bad thing I can say is that the dang crabs down there picked me clean about every cast after the shark...those things are freakin proffessionals


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

STAY HOME!!!!!!!!!!

Just what florida needs, another yankee! They still haven't completely recovered from my arrival!!!! I think you should cancel your trip and stay up there!!!!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Take one of the ferrys out to Cayo Costa Island, La Costa State Park, just north of North Captiva. On the Gulf side just south of the campgrounds there is a large lagoon that has redfish, snook, and trout in it. Wonderful wading. Also a beautiful beach, much nicer than on Sanibel, I think. Good shelling for the kids, hiking paths, MUCH wildlife. Also, Boca Grande Pass is on the north end of the island, this is the "tarpon capital of the world", but you need a boat for poons in the pass. I've been there three times. Look it up on the Florida State Parks website. By the way, if you don't want to lug around a bucket of live shrimp, get a few D.O.A. artificial shrimp lures. They kick butt for trout, snook, reds. Also, Johnson minnow spoons, gold color for redfish. Take a sand rake (sand hoe) or buy one there to catch sand fleas for bait. Fish them off the Sannibel pier, _RIGHT_ next to the pilings for sheepshead (convict fish) which are excellent eating. AND, don't leave Sanibel without going to Cheesburger, Cheesburger restraunt if it is still there. Definitly pay a visit to Ding Darling wildlife preserve on Sanibel where you can rent a boat and fish Tarpon Bay.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Already have the condo reserved. Thanks for the guide info. The piers are great even catking could catch sea cats there!!!!! I did take a head boat out to catch grunts but I was'nt impressed they did a good job but a professional    like myself was hoping for more. lol I think I may rent a boat out of port sanibell or a guide. I want a snook or something. I'll try to link some info here.
Fishcrazzzzzy i just got home from gattttlinburg over the weekend!!!alful no fishing for threee days!!!!!


----------



## Smallie Chaser (May 17, 2004)

We always take a day when we are down there(Ft. Myers) and drive over to Sanibel...to me the drive over is beautiful...the toll booth bites a little  but once over there its well worth it...enjoy your trip.


----------



## wanna-b-angler (Apr 10, 2004)

i grew up in ft. myers a stone's throw from sanibel. if you need any help on spots or tackle let me know.


----------

